# 2017 Eco Mode



## alecci1968 (Mar 27, 2021)

Eco mode - on throughout trip through the mountains. On way home going up a small hill, tack went nuts and car sputtered like it was not getting gas. Turned ECO off and seemed to be fine rest of trip home. ????? Any thoughts???


----------



## alecci1968 (Mar 27, 2021)

This is a Nissan Sentra 2017 CVT transmission by the way.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's what ECO mode does: When driving a conventional vehicle, fuel consumption jumps when you step on the accelerator. Eco mode modifies the fuel injection output and modifies the CVT shift settings to use less gasoline during acceleration and regular operation. It also moderates sudden acceleration, directly reducing fuel consumption. Usually, sudden acceleration from a standstill is done unconsciously by the driver. Eco mode reduces acceleration from sudden to gentle. 
If you're traveling on hilly roads or maybe pulling a trailer, you don't want to be in ECO.


----------

